

Ask HN: What should be the most important thing(s) in the life of a businessman? - pshapiro

What things do successful entrepreneurs hold importantly in their life?<p>Do these essential things tend to differ among entrepreneurs with differing specialities, e.g. engineers, designers, marketing... ?
======
ajude
Family.

